# AFAW 14' Big Beach 816' Ground Cast



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

At the end of the practice day today I gave the Big Beach a couple of casts. The first was a pendulum at 790' and then this personal best all time ground cast at 816' (249m).

It is a very impressive rod... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQOeAzhJpZo

Tommy


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*curious*

will the one ron is building for me do that?  

congrats on a new pb!! that's awesome. i need to get some of those rods..:fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

John,

In a word...

YES

The ROD wil do it.

Ron is standing here and says........

You will have to pry the big beach from my cold dead hands.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*do me a favor...*

take that primo off your wall and snap it across the bridge of his nose.. then have a nice evening!:beer: i'm going to catch stripers in the morning.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Nice work, Tommy.

I see you are getting the left shoulder away from your body axis with your ground cast, before the pull, sure helps load the butt section of the rod a bit, again, nice going.

You know, you really don't have to make it look so easy......................... 

Good luck with everything over the weekend,

Blaine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Blaine.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Tommy..That is one HELL of an OTG! That distance smashed the one in the Primo didn't it?..Was it 125 or 150g?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

tell Ron to hurry on my fusion magnum! I cant take it anymore 



FA:beer:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

hEY tOMMY. did you get a chance to film the 13ft beach..




Tommy said:


> At the end of the practice day today I gave the Big Beach a couple of casts. The first was a pendulum at 790' and then this personal best all time ground cast at 816' (249m).
> 
> It is a very impressive rod...
> 
> ...


----------



## D.WILLIS (Apr 25, 2007)

looked like a tail wind ...but i've been trying to find out on this site the advantage of putting the reel on the butt.. i guess i dont no the termenolgy for that to find out the advantage cuz i'm fixin to get another rig for practice and save the other for fishin...cuz i practice every day and the rod seems to be getting tired


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

D.WILLIS said:


> looked like a tail wind ...but i've been trying to find out on this site the advantage of putting the reel on the butt.. i guess i dont no the termenolgy for that to find out the advantage cuz i'm fixin to get another rig for practice and save the other for fishin...cuz i practice every day and the rod seems to be getting tired


You bring up a good point there. Ive always wondered if you could wear out a rod by casting it too much........anyone know?



FA:beer:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I have had this conversatoin before...I think you can..For example..My OM light used to be able to throw 6 and a chunk (about 9oz)...Now it struggles with 5 and a chunk or 7-8oz overall. 
This has taken about 5 seasons of hard fishing,but yes I believe it possible to wear out carbon fiber or graphite rod.
As the rod is flexed over and over the tiny fibers that make up the blank weaken and eventually break, causing the rod to become more parabolic, hence weakening its throwing capabilities...In other words...Wore Out.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

Thanks for the compliments. Friday was one of those special days for casting. Wind was up, baro was down and air was lifting. If Friday had been a sanctioned tourney day instead of practice then we'd have a new American distance record... 

The tourney was GREAT. A very good turnout and some top notch competition made it one to be remembered for a very long time. The 6oz record fell today. Full results and video will be posted soon.

The AFAW rods were a hit as well.

Tommy


----------



## D.WILLIS (Apr 25, 2007)

well done tommy ...and i may order a AFAW to fish with and just practice with what im practicing with i chunk about 9 oz total at the beach but i practice with 6 so when i fish i really have to slow down because i dont wanna break another rod but i actually chunk farther with bait..it really loads well with that its a pro guide series penn 12' 4 to 12 seems to chunk 8 perfectly but ..i guess its a bit on the cheap side its starting to get alot of little cracks at the joint the butt is fine but i like the 70/30 thing seems to generate more power with less effort for me ..i think the reel is finally where i want it but the rod appears to be failing now ...any input to a rod that will hold together would be appreciated
also i chunk it about 20 times a day


----------



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)

*WTG Tommy*

Enjoyed your seminar very much and congrats on that "SLING" with the AFAW rod!!!!


----------

